

Don't Hire That Web Designer - akane
http://isseriousbusiness.com/dont-hire-that-web-designer

======
mavelikara
"You should never allow anyone to put their own branding on your web presence.
... Most designers, once they ask for this, will allow you to decline, but the
mere suggestion is an indicator of shaky practices."

Why? Many things in daily use do carry the name of their creator on them.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>Why? Many things in daily use do carry the name of their creator on them.

Indeed and I often come across fantastic inspiring sites via footer credits.

------
kls
_Your website isn’t going to look 100% the same in all browsers on all
operating systems._

I don't know where this one comes from, a good designer knows about style
resets to reset browsers to a common ground. As well with the JavaScript
toolkits like Dojo and jQuery, there are a lot of off the shelf widgets that
look exactly the same in all of the major browsers. I don't agree with this
suggestion and think that you should actually be looking for a designer who
can provide the same look across browsers.

~~~
loupgarou21
keeping in mind that Lynx also fits within the "all browsers on all operating
systems" statement.

~~~
kls
Well yes that is a given that it will not look the same on Lynx. Most would
assume that when a designer says "look the same" they generally refer to the
top browsers and 2 to 3 versions back. It is pretty much a given that you are
not going to get it to look the same on IE 5 or FF 2.

But you bring up a good point, designers should be specific with their client
as to what browsers the design will look right in and the steps taken to deal
with the ones that it wont.

~~~
loupgarou21
At this point I'm going to assume you didn't actually read the article,
because the article mentions this.

From the article:

Look for: “Your site will look great in modern browsers and degrade gracefully
while retaining functionality on older browsers.” Avoid: “All of my sites look
perfect in all browsers, back to NSCA Mosaic”

~~~
kls
Actually I did read the article, but I must have missed or forgotten the
details of that section.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>Actually I did read the article, but I must have missed or forgotten the
details of that section.

The section you chose to comment on!?

~~~
kls
Yes, if you must know, I have dyslexia some times my brain can miss a sentence
in a paragraph. Feel free to down vote the original comment if it is an issue.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
That certainly sucks but it in no way negates the fact that you commented
specifically on the part of the article you claim not to have comprehended. I
don't have dyslexia and I miss words, sentences and paragraphs too.

I have no specific requirement to know details of your medical conditions,
just a comment like "sorry, I missed that sentence" would be fine with no
further explanation.

That said, thanks for the courtesy of explaining.

~~~
kls
_sorry, I missed that sentence" would be fine with no further explanation_

 _Actually I did read the article, but I must have missed or forgotten the
details of that section_

I thought that is what I said before.

------
mahmud
This is pretty simplistic and boils down to: don't hire super hungry, and over
compensating noobs.

What about the evaluation of web designers who are either competent but lousy
workers, or even those able to feign some level of sophistication and
competence?

